# Naturediet



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Has anyone had any problems with Naturediet recently? Despite my remaining loyal to them and having suffered instances of mouldy food, blown packs, plastic in the food and now, unacceptably large pieces of bone in one variety, they don't seem to be showing the same level of customer service. My Mum's dog has been rejecting bone fragments but was told after sending a couple of envelopes of bone pieces back to Naturediet, that they were of an "acceptable size". Never seen bone pieces like this before. 

I have emailed Naturediet and am yet to receive a reply from them. My Mum got a very curt letter from them (probably a standard letter) and she is already in the process of changing her dog's food. I will be following her once I've used what I have here.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

They seem to have lost all concern for their customers and the quality control of their food.

I amazed they can continue producing substandard food and not take full responsibility for it when they get complaints. Never used to be like that. They were one of the best


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> They seem to have lost all concern for their customers and the quality control of their food.
> 
> I amazed they can continue producing substandard food and not take full responsibility for it when they get complaints. Never used to be like that. They were one of the best


Agreed! I'm afraid I've lost confidence in both their food and them as a company. They seem blinkered to people's complaints and the Internet is laden with bad reviews.

I await their reply, but am not holding my breath.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I cant "like" your posts because it's not a likeable predicament but I agree wholeheartedly.

I dropped ND years ago after my fiasco with them and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear things haven't got better with them - I stopped feeding it a while ago but had been wondering if it was worth starting again (have had to cut one of Maisie's rotation foods as it's not agreeing with her anymore ) - think I'll give it a miss

It used to be so good as well


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I cant "like" your posts because it's not a likeable predicament but I agree wholeheartedly.
> 
> I dropped ND years ago after my fiasco with them and I'm glad I did.


I'm not prepared to gamble with this food anymore, especially if their Customer Service is failing. There have been too many incidences of problems with the food, which is very worrying.

Like I said, I have contacted ND with my concerns and am awaiting their response but at the present time, none has been forthcoming.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ive never had a problem with it. I do sometimes get spoiled packets but thats more to do with how they have been packaged for delivery (Ive had spoiled cans of things to when they are all just thrown in a box).


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Ive never had a problem with it. I do sometimes get spoiled packets but thats more to do with how they have been packaged for delivery (Ive had spoiled cans of things to when they are all just thrown in a box).


I've had plenty of mouldy blown packs within cases of it, but more concerning is the "extras" in the form of plastic, bone etc.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Sorry to hear things haven't got better with them - I stopped feeding it a while ago but had been wondering if it was worth starting again (have had to cut one of Maisie's rotation foods as it's not agreeing with her anymore ) - think I'll give it a miss
> 
> It used to be so good as well


It's certainly gone downhill since I started feeding it and the lack of response regarding problems doesn't help either.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

So blown packs, uncooked rice, plastick shards and now shards of bone 
Not good, i did direct their facebook page to this forum sometime ago and they didn't seem interested then either.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Dingle said:


> So blown packs, uncooked rice, plastick shards and now shards of bone
> Not good, i did direct their facebook page to this forum sometime ago and they didn't seem interested then either.


What experiences have you had with it, Dingle?


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

I complained to them about uncooked rice in their puppy/junior, they weren't interested. I wouldn't feed it to any dog ever again.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Dingle said:


> I complained to them about uncooked rice in their
> 
> puppy/junior, they weren't interested. I wouldn't feed it to any dog ever again.


I remember seeing a comment on their Facebook page a couple of months ago regarding bad reviews, but it's disappeared now!

Did they actually reply to you or just ignore?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Now Im worried! How do people find all the bits of plastic and bone??
(I just section 1 pkt into 8 portions for my lot so not sure if I would find any extra bits unless they were really big).


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Gotta be honest I've not had any problems with the food, but I don't feed it regularly...

I mash it up with a fork before I feed it and never seen anything unusual in there.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Gotta be honest I've not had any problems with the food, but I don't feed it regularly...
> 
> I mash it up with a fork before I feed it and never seen anything unusual in there.


I've had plastic, uncooked rice and now bone shards, but it's the Customer Service that is annoying me now (or lack of it!)


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

henry said:


> I've had plastic, uncooked rice and now bone shards, but it's the Customer Service that is annoying me now (or lack of it!)


If I experienced bad customer service I would be gone, but I've never had to contact them to experience it. I am a raw advocate really so don't use it very often at all. Maybe two cases per year or so.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> If I experienced bad customer service I would be gone, but I've never had to contact them to experience it. I am a raw advocate really so don't use it very often at all. Maybe two cases per year or so.


I use raw at least half the week, but like to use wet as well in case of days out, holidays. ND has always been my mainstay wet, but not any more!! Still awaiting a reply!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2014)

I use nature diet with dry food with Dex and I don't think I've ever found anything like plastic or bones, however now I shall be on the lookout. 

Can anyone tell me what a 'blown' packet is? I've read that it has a weird smell to it.

Dex seems to be getting a lot of constipation and diarrhoea lately (sorry if TMI ) so I'm taking him away his dry food for the while, then seeing if that helps, if not, then it must be the ND.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

la468 said:


> I use nature diet with dry food with Dex and I don't think I've ever found anything like plastic or bones, however now I shall be on the lookout.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what a 'blown' packet is? I've read that it has a weird smell to it.
> 
> Dex seems to be getting a lot of constipation and diarrhoea lately (sorry if TMI ) so I'm taking him away his dry food for the while, then seeing if that helps, if not, then it must be the ND.


A blown packet is where the lid swells up like a balloon/drum, so it goes all tight, etc. Do not under any circumstances open a blown packet - I was cleaning putrid liquid from a fish ND from my kitchen for days and the smell lingered despite bleach, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2014)

henry said:


> A blown packet is where the lid swells up like a balloon/drum, so it goes all tight, etc. Do not under any circumstances open a blown packet - I was cleaning putrid liquid from a fish ND from my kitchen for days and the smell lingered despite bleach, etc.


Yikes, hope you managed to get the smell out. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I used to fed it as one of the dogs wet food, haven't for ages. I can get Natures Menu in my pet shop these days so I stick with that and Lily's Kitchen. However while I was using it I never had a problem, but I have never actually brought it in bulk, just single trays.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to fight ND's corner a bit, as i rated it very highly for a food; but ive found the quality has dropped dramatically. 

Ive not had issues with blown packets, but the undercooked rice, and bits of plastic, and the odd sour smell, plus my dog obviously not liking it, made me give it up altogether.

I now feed Butchers, Rocco, Rinti, Lukullus, Carno etc from Zooplus. Never had a single problem with them except Rocco whole hearts which went through Alfie like poop through a goose.

ND used to be great when they were run by a family who obviously loved dogs. Now they are just more money grabbers.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I gave up feeding it a while ago due to the sheer number of blown packs I was getting. Having read this thread I'm very glad I stopped using it when I did!!

At the moment I'm using Wainwrights trays and they've been very consistent and the dogs like them. I'm planning on trying some stuff from Zooplus instead to get a bit more variety in their diets.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh dear not good is it I used to feed mine it quite a lot and was thinking of restarting them on a half kibble half wet diet for variety I never had any issues before but I may avoid it now.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Throughout the year Blue was unwell we were getting through a tray of Senior/Light per day as I used it to administer his many medications, and I didn't have any problems with it at all. I was also using trays of the other flavours for the boys Kong stuffings 2/3 times a week and again, no problems.

I haven't brought any for a couple of months now as we're well stocked up with Lily's Kitchen and Natures Menu but will definitely think twice about more ND when I do need more wet food.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Throughout the year Blue was unwell we were getting through a tray of Senior/Light per day as I used it to administer his many medications, and I didn't have any problems with it at all. I was also using trays of the other flavours for the boys Kong stuffings 2/3 times a week and again, no problems.
> 
> I haven't brought any for a couple of months now as we're well stocked up with Lily's Kitchen and Natures Menu but will definitely think twice about more ND when I do need more wet food.


Thing is, SixStar, they don't even reply to e-mails pointing out problems now. I've still not had a response. It's just not acceptable.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

henry said:


> Thing is, SixStar, they don't even reply to e-mails pointing out problems now. I've still not had a response. It's just not acceptable.


Oh yes, I quite agree - nothing turns me off a company faster than poor customer service!

Just saying hadn't had any problems with the food itself, thankfully never had reason to contact them so couldn't comment on that side of things.

Really hope you do manage to get a reply and an explanation.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Oh yes, I quite agree - nothing turns me off a company faster than poor customer service!
> 
> Just saying hadn't had any problems with the food itself, thankfully never had reason to contact them so couldn't comment on that side of things.
> 
> Really hope you do manage to get a reply and an explanation.


I see you're using Lilys and NM now (pouches or tins??). I'll be looking for a new wet food to use with my raw food.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

henry said:


> I see you're using Lilys and NM now (pouches or tins??). I'll be looking for a new wet food to use with my raw food.


We have the NM pouches but they've not been without issue either lately - in fact perhaps you could share your thoughts on our epic thread?!  - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/366456-natures-menu-cans-pouches.html

Ordered six of the new Billy & Margot tins to try the other day - should be here tomorrow - they look very good, have you tried them?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> We have the NM pouches but they've not been without issue either lately - in fact perhaps you could share your thoughts on our epic thread?!  - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/366456-natures-menu-cans-pouches.html
> 
> Ordered six of the new Billy & Margot tins to try the other day - should be here tomorrow - they look very good, have you tried them?


Ah yes, I remember reading your thread now about the pouches. I've got a couple of the new-type here, so will let you know what mine are like!

Not seen Billy and Margot tins yet - will have a google!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> We have the NM pouches but they've not been without issue either lately - in fact perhaps you could share your thoughts on our epic thread?!  - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/366456-natures-menu-cans-pouches.html


Can I just add (prob should do it on the NM thread  but since we're here ....) - the Salmon & Raspberry Country Hunter one is absolutely fantastic

Maisie is producing the best poops she's ever done in the entire time I've had her when she's having that!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Can I just add (prob should do it on the NM thread  but since we're here ....) - the Salmon & Raspberry Country Hunter one is absolutely fantastic
> 
> Maisie is producing the best poops she's ever done in the entire time I've had her when she's having that!


Oh good, I've got some of those coming tomorrow!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Can I just add (prob should do it on the NM thread  but since we're here ....) - the Salmon & Raspberry Country Hunter one is absolutely fantastic
> 
> Maisie is producing the best poops she's ever done in the entire time I've had her when she's having that!


I want to try those next - was looking at them in the pet shop yesterday but resisted since we already have several boxes of NM pouches, 30 or so LK tins, the odd few trays of Teddy & Lu and the Billy & Margot tins on the way too! 

Came away with a box of the Country Hunter Mighty Mixer instead  

It wouldn't be so bad, but I don't even feed commercial - it's all for Kongs, odd snacks and hiding meds!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I want to try those next - was looking at them in the pet shop yesterday but resisted since we already have several boxes of NM pouches, 30 or so LK tins, the odd few trays of Teddy & Lu and the Billy & Margot tins on the way too!
> 
> Came away with a box of the Country Hunter Mighty Mixer instead
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad, but I don't even feed commercial - it's all for Kongs, odd snacks and hiding meds!


Henry is loving the Country Hunter raw nuggets as well!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> I want to try those next - was looking at them in the pet shop yesterday but resisted since we already have several boxes of NM pouches, 30 or so LK tins, the odd few trays of Teddy & Lu and the Billy & Margot tins on the way too!


You sound like me! 

Sadly it seems to be the Butchers that's been responsible for the odd hiccup - debating whether to leave it another couple of weeks with her 'being good' and then trying another tin but we've already had at least 3 quite loose instances that I can only put down to that so think it's prob best to just write it off (you don't want to know how many cans of that I have )

On the +ive side, I've got some PAH vouchers (result of a complaint) so that will get us 3 packs of 12 WW chicken cans which should help balance the extra costs of the NM


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I still haven't had a response from Naturediet - very poor Customer Service.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Not good at all 

I emailed Burns CS yesterday & had a response within 2 hours yesterday!


Has ND been taken over by another company?

It's really the only reason why I can think the quality's gone down so much & previously good CS is now terrible


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

My last encounter with them was a couple of years ago and I havent bought any since.
Told them I thought I had a few dodgy trays. Heidi's tum hadnt been right and then a stinky tray that went straight into the bin. Gave them the batch no etc. They tested one from the same batch, deemed it ok and that was that. No apology, nothing!!!

I'm done with them but if someone was inclined, may be inform Trading Standards and possibly include a few links from here


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> My last encounter with them was a couple of years ago and I havent bought any since.
> Told them I thought I had a few dodgy trays. Heidi's tum hadnt been right and then a stinky tray that went straight into the bin. Gave them the batch no etc. They tested one from the same batch, deemed it ok and that was that. No apology, nothing!!!
> 
> I'm done with them but if someone was inclined, may be inform Trading Standards and possibly include a few links from here


I did think about that, actually. When you read on the Internet about the many problems (and objects such as plastic, etc) found in the food, coupled with blown packs, etc, it paints a very poor picture.

To top it all, poor customer service......


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Not good at all
> 
> I emailed Burns CS yesterday & had a response within 2 hours yesterday!
> 
> ...


Burns is a good company, they were always very helpful when I contacted them. The best customer service I have had has been from Arden Grange and Natures Menu - outstanding helpful companies.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Not good at all
> 
> I emailed Burns CS yesterday & had a response within 2 hours yesterday!
> 
> ...


I worked for Naturediet many years ago, and it was run by a husband and wide team who had a passion for dogs and what went in to them. Eventually demand grew, they moved the factory and sold the company on.

Its been plagued with issues ever since.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I worked for Naturediet many years ago, and it was run by a husband and wide team who had a passion for dogs and what went in to them. Eventually demand grew, they moved the factory and sold the company on.
> 
> Its been plagued with issues ever since.


I'm getting more and more annoyed that they haven't even bothered to respond to my communications.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

henry said:


> I'm getting more and more annoyed that they haven't even bothered to respond to my communications.


I just dont think they care.

No doubt they do a very good trade, so couldnt care less about the odd customer here and there. And lets face it, most people dont notice what goes in the bowl, and do nothing when theres a problem.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I just dont think they care.
> 
> No doubt they do a very good trade, so couldnt care less about the odd customer here and there. And lets face it, most people dont notice what goes in the bowl, and do nothing when theres a problem.


Think you've hit the nail on the head! They really don't care.......appalling when you think about it!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> I worked for Naturediet many years ago, and it was run by a husband and wide team who had a passion for dogs and what went in to them. Eventually demand grew, they moved the factory and sold the company on.
> 
> Its been plagued with issues ever since.


Ahhhh that explains a lot 



henry said:


> Think you've hit the nail on the head! They really don't care.......appalling when you think about it!


Yup, at the end of the day people will stop (as a great deal seem to have already!) buying their stuff - without the customers .... a company is worthless!



henry said:


> Burns is a good company, they were always very helpful when I contacted them. The best customer service I have had has been from Arden Grange and Natures Menu - outstanding helpful companies.


Just back from morning poddle on the beach with Maisie and had a card through saying there was a parcel around the back - was a bit  as waiting for a couple of things but only ordered yesterday / this morning so not them and ......

It was a box of replacement pouches from Burns 

That's good customer service! (and really what everyone should receive from every company they get stuff from!)


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

henry said:


> I'm getting more and more annoyed that they haven't even bothered to respond to my communications.


I have had a good experienc ewith their customer service about 7-8 months ago.

I kept getting 'blown' trays so emailed and they sent a large box of trays. 
Which ironicly their coourier threw onto my driveway damaging the box and leaving a load of trays once again broken.

They also replaced all the 'free' trays which were broken 

Have to admit though I tend to feed Natures Menu these days - I have aload of ND trays packed in my crates which is meant to be a kitchen (Kitchen is beeing built lol ) should prol dig them out because they could well benear their use by date now.

Maybe I have been lucky but I have never noticed any problems with ND but personally I think it loos very processed and bland compared to Natures Menu.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> I have had a good experienc ewith their customer service about 7-8 months ago.
> 
> I kept getting 'blown' trays so emailed and they sent a large box of trays.
> Which ironicly their coourier threw onto my driveway damaging the box and leaving a load of trays once again broken.
> ...


Yes, I'd use those ND trays up if I were you. You don't want them going off.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I put a thread on here earlier this year about natures diet because I found pieces of blue plastic in it! It made my Yorkie very ill indeed it cost over £100 to put my poor old boy right again and all Natures diet did was say the shards of plastic had come from meat bins and sent me two packs which were full if uncooked rice. I took abuse on here from someone who thought this was acceptable as well. My other dog was very ill and near death as it was. I just think that something needs to be done about the utter junk put in dog food.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I put a thread on here earlier this year about natures diet because I found pieces of blue plastic in it! It made my Yorkie very ill indeed it cost over £100 to put my poor old boy right again and all Natures diet did was say the shards of plastic had come from meat bins and sent me two packs which were full if uncooked rice. I took abuse on here from someone who thought this was acceptable as well. My other dog was very ill and near death as it was. I just think that something needs to be done about the utter junk put in dog food.


Things certainly haven't improved since the problems you had.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I know but when you see statements like,'people don't notice what's in their dogs food' it sums it up up doesn't it? I do notice and I do care what's in my boys food because they're part of my family and I've been entrusted with their care , why some people are like this beggars belief. If we don't care why do we expect these companies to care?
I use natures menu now for my Morkie on an off and it's much better quality than many other brands not had one issue with their stuff and it actually smells ok too. The only way to keep my Yorkie ok is just to give him his kibble with boiled chicken breast and/or tuna and my Morkie has boiled chicken and tuna alternating with NU but he's not a lover of dog food full stop! He can tell the difference too.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I know but when you see statements like,'people don't notice what's in their dogs food' it sums it up up doesn't it? I do notice and I do care what's in my boys food because they're part of my family and I've been entrusted with their care , why some people are like this beggars belief. If we don't care why do we expect these companies to care?
> I use natures menu now for my Morkie on an off and it's much better quality than many other brands not had one issue with their stuff and it actually smells ok too. The only way to keep my Yorkie ok is just to give him his kibble with boiled chicken breast and/or tuna and my Morkie has boiled chicken and tuna alternating with NU but he's not a lover of dog food full stop! He can tell the difference too.


To be honest, I think about my dog's food more than my own! I really like Natures Menu as a company and use their products as well. Which ones are you using?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

An update - despite ND saying that bone that my Mum had found was of an "acceptable size" , she has now found a bone well over half an inch long in her tray of Rabbit and Turkey. Mum has a small breed and I dread to think of the damage this could have done had she got this bone in her mouth. I have notified ND but not expecting any reply.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

henry said:


> An update - despite ND saying that bone that my Mum had found was of an "acceptable size" , she has now found a bone well over half an inch long in her tray of Rabbit and Turkey. Mum has a small breed and I dread to think of the damage this could have done had she got this bone in her mouth. I have notified ND but not expecting any reply.


That's not good. I'm glad your mum noticed it before it got to the dog - is she changing from ND now?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> That's not good. I'm glad your mum noticed it before it got to the dog - is she changing from ND now?


Oh yes, definitely. She's being very wary about what she's got left and will not be buying any more. It's their attitude that gets me, they don't seem to care at all.

I'll not be buying any more either!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Was it Rabbit and Turkey last time? If so, they should be recalling the batch. If not - the problem is even worse.

Alarming when you think company's who sell prepared raw minces err on the side of caution and advise not to thaw them in the microwave as it could cook the bone. 
ND are serving up what must be cooked bones!!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

henry said:


> Oh yes, definitely. She's being very wary about what she's got left and will not be buying any more. It's their attitude that gets me, they don't seem to care at all.
> 
> I'll not be buying any more either!


No, I have to say that I'll be thinking twice about ordering anymore once the current lot is gone. Such a shame - because it's a good food - but sounds like there has been a few slip ups too many now.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Was it Rabbit and Turkey last time? If so, they should be recalling the batch. If not - the problem is even worse.
> 
> Alarming when you think company's who sell prepared raw minces err on the side of caution and advise not to thaw them in the microwave as it could cook the bone.
> ND are serving up what must be cooked bones!!


Yes, it was Rabbit and Turkey this time as well. Oh yes, Mum2Heidi, this is a cooked bone, not a raw bone!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> No, I have to say that I'll be thinking twice about ordering anymore once the current lot is gone. Such a shame - because it's a good food - but sounds like there has been a few slip ups too many now.


I know, I've stuck with it for years, despite blown packs, mouldy packs, plastic in food, etc. It's always suited Henry well and I encouraged Mum to use it for her new pup. Unfortunately, I've come to the end of my tether with them now.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Just to say that I've still not had any reply to my e-mails - can't believe they can just ignore customers like this.


----------



## comfycavy (Mar 3, 2013)

I am down to my last case of Naturediet and I must admit I have started to look around for other brands that my girl might like. I came across Rocco classic on zooplus and the ingredients sound great especially as there are no fillers like rice but I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with it? it seems like good value without compromising on anything (not that I can see anyway).


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

comfycavy said:


> I am down to my last case of Naturediet and I must admit I have started to look around for other brands that my girl might like. I came across Rocco classic on zooplus and the ingredients sound great especially as there are no fillers like rice but I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with it? it seems like good value without compromising on anything (not that I can see anyway).


I use Rocco. Its nearly always beef and whatever flavour, so if your dog has a beef issue, avoid.

I think its great. My dog likes it, it smells nice and is affordable.


----------



## comfycavy (Mar 3, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> I use Rocco. Its nearly always beef and whatever flavour, so if your dog has a beef issue, avoid.
> 
> I think its great. My dog likes it, it smells nice and is affordable.


Luckily no beef issues here  If I remember rightly, I read that it contains 50% offal, would this be ok to give on daily basis?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

comfycavy said:


> I am down to my last case of Naturediet and I must admit I have started to look around for other brands that my girl might like. I came across Rocco classic on zooplus and the ingredients sound great especially as there are no fillers like rice but I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with it? it seems like good value without compromising on anything (not that I can see anyway).


Rocco Classic went down well here  Better than the Sensible or Menu


----------



## comfycavy (Mar 3, 2013)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Rocco Classic went down well here  Better than the Sensible or Menu


That's good to hear, once I'm done with the naturediet trays I think i'll be placing an order for some Rocco, hope my girlie likes it


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

comfycavy said:


> That's good to hear, once I'm done with the naturediet trays I think i'll be placing an order for some Rocco, hope my girlie likes it


Don't blame you for changing ...... and I can vouch for ZP's Customer Service.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

henry said:


> Don't blame you for changing ...... and I can vouch for ZP's Customer Service.


But their packaging is still awful - despite 2 increases on min spend for free delivery 

They are much worse with cat stuff (check out cat section - they get a big thumbs down over there - it's amazing how different the views are!) as most of the issues are when cat litter (very heavy) is ordered & then other items are put in the same box & destroyed 

BUT I ordered some 800g tins of Lukullus, plus a box of pouches & some cans of Porta 21 (and 1 of Hermann's) to try

The Lukullus (tins & pouches) were in their original packing - and fine - but the Porta 21 & Hermanns were all loose and badly bashed (obviously from the pack of LK tins whalloping off them

Now ... if I had to order 6 tins of Porta 21, it stands to reason, that's a pack .... so why were the tins split so they could be damaged 

I do have a refund - but it's the inconvenience ...


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> But their packaging is still awful - despite 2 increases on min spend for free delivery
> 
> They are much worse with cat stuff (check out cat section - they get a big thumbs down over there - it's amazing how different the views are!) as most of the issues are when cat litter (very heavy) is ordered & then other items are put in the same box & destroyed
> 
> ...


On reflection, though, at least they have some customer service..... and don't ignore you.


----------



## comfycavy (Mar 3, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> But their packaging is still awful - despite 2 increases on min spend for free delivery
> 
> They are much worse with cat stuff (check out cat section - they get a big thumbs down over there - it's amazing how different the views are!) as most of the issues are when cat litter (very heavy) is ordered & then other items are put in the same box & destroyed
> 
> ...


That is a concern I have, I'd like to order the 24x800g tins of rocco but I can't see how they'll get here in one piece. I ordered six bags of sprats several months ago and they arrived in a manky, old, used box  the contents were fine but I didn't think it looked very professional.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> But their packaging is still awful - despite 2 increases on min spend for free delivery
> 
> They are much worse with cat stuff (check out cat section - they get a big thumbs down over there - it's amazing how different the views are!) as most of the issues are when cat litter (very heavy) is ordered & then other items are put in the same box & destroyed
> 
> ...


I've only ever ordered cans. Cat and dog food. Had a few dented ones I must admit but nothing I couldn't use. Very often they credit me the full 6 when only 2 were dented. I've had more ok deliveries than not.

The free delivery amount has increased but if I have to order more, it lasts longer

Been ordering for about 4 years now for 2 cats and probably 3 years included dog food as well.

Overall, I can't quibble. I cant buy food of that quality for the price anywhere else.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

comfycavy said:


> That is a concern I have, I'd like to order the 24x800g tins of rocco but I can't see how they'll get here in one piece. I ordered six bags of sprats several months ago and they arrived in a manky, old, used box  the contents were fine but I didn't think it looked very professional.


The packs of tins are in cardboard trays with cellophane coverings. When I ordered quite a bit of Lukullus they were fine.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont think I've had a problem with canned dog food. Only the cat when some varieties come packed together and others are loose.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

henry said:


> Has anyone had any problems with Naturediet recently? Despite my remaining loyal to them and having suffered instances of mouldy food, blown packs, plastic in the food and now, unacceptably large pieces of bone in one variety, they don't seem to be showing the same level of customer service. My Mum's dog has been rejecting bone fragments but was told after sending a couple of envelopes of bone pieces back to Naturediet, that they were of an "acceptable size". Never seen bone pieces like this before.
> 
> I have emailed Naturediet and am yet to receive a reply from them. My Mum got a very curt letter from them (probably a standard letter) and she is already in the process of changing her dog's food. I will be following her once I've used what I have here.


Omg I just had an order that was expanded, FOUL smelling liquid all over it and all packs were swollen! What a waste of money!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Cheryl89 said:


> Omg I just had an order that was expanded, FOUL smelling liquid all over it and all packs were swollen! What a waste of money!


Oh my goodness what a nightmare. I've never experienced "off" ND but those that have say it dire!!

I doubt you will get any response from the ND but it might be worth contacting the retailer. I know it doesn't help with the vile mess you have on your hands but you may at least get a refund.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Cheryl89 said:


> Omg I just had an order that was expanded, FOUL smelling liquid all over it and all packs were swollen! What a waste of money!


Please get onto Naturediet and ask for replacements! You should not have to bear the costs of this - who did you buy it from??
You are entitled to a refund and should not be out of pocket.

If you don't get any joy with Naturediet, then like Mum2Heidi says, contact the retailer whom you purchased from.

Please let us know how you get on and sorry you're another victim.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> Omg I just had an order that was expanded, FOUL smelling liquid all over it and all packs were swollen! What a waste of money!





henry said:


> Please get onto Naturediet and ask for replacements! You should not have to bear the costs of this - who did you buy it from??
> You are entitled to a refund and should not be out of pocket.
> 
> If you don't get any joy with Naturediet, then like Mum2Heidi says, contact the retailer whom you purchased from.
> ...


Cheryl, if you bought them from a retailer (rather than direct from ND), then your contract is with that retailer and they are responsible, so in the first instance contact the retailer, explain what has happened and request a refund. Don't agree to replacement packs if there's such a big problem with them at the moment. If you have no joy with the retailer then get in touch with Trading Standards. [Nothing to do with dog food but I had a problem with a product purchased from a large retailer, they said to contact the manufacturer as it was nothing to do with them. Wrong! I knew my contract was with the retailer not the manufacturer, contacted Trading Standards, they emailed me a template letter to send to the retailer which I did. Retailer then admitted that it was their place to sort the problem out, the product couldn't be repaired and was replaced with an updated, more expensive version of it.]

You can also contact Naturediet to let them know what has happened but if you didn't buy them from ND direct they are not responsible for refunding your money. You would hope they would feel morally responsible for all the problems that are coming to light with their product but they're not doing themselves any favours by ignoring customers' complaints.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

DirtyGertie said:


> Cheryl, if you bought them from a retailer (rather than direct from ND), then your contract is with that retailer and they are responsible, so in the first instance contact the retailer, explain what has happened and request a refund. Don't agree to replacement packs if there's such a big problem with them at the moment. If you have no joy with the retailer then get in touch with Trading Standards. [Nothing to do with dog food but I had a problem with a product purchased from a large retailer, they said to contact the manufacturer as it was nothing to do with them. Wrong! I knew my contract was with the retailer not the manufacturer, contacted Trading Standards, they emailed me a template letter to send to the retailer which I did. Retailer then admitted that it was their place to sort the problem out, the product couldn't be repaired and was replaced with an updated, more expensive version of it.]
> 
> You can also contact Naturediet to let them know what has happened but if you didn't buy them from ND direct they are not responsible for refunding your money. You would hope they would feel morally responsible for all the problems that are coming to light with their product but they're not doing themselves any favours by ignoring customers' complaints.


Thing is, they're having so many problems with "objects" in their food..... that's not the fault of the retailer, obviously. And....... with so many blown packs, etc, even if they are caused by mishandling of the boxes, then the packaging needs to be improved. This has been going on for years.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

henry said:


> Thing is, they're having so many problems with "objects" in their food..... that's not the fault of the retailer, obviously. And....... with so many blown packs, etc, even if they are caused by mishandling of the boxes, then the packaging needs to be improved. This has been going on for years.


I hear what you're saying, but it doesn't alter the fact that the retailer is the one the customer has the contract with and is responsible for refunding, replacing, repairing, etc.

Obviously ND needs to address the problem but as you, and others, know they're not exactly falling over themselves to put things right. So to get refunds or replacements the original retailer is the person to go to, and ND is the one to complain to about the quality of their product.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

DirtyGertie said:


> I hear what you're saying, but it doesn't alter the fact that the retailer is the one the customer has the contract with and is responsible for refunding, replacing, repairing, etc.
> 
> Obviously ND needs to address the problem but as you, and others, know they're not exactly falling over themselves to put things right. So to get refunds or replacements the original retailer is the person to go to, and ND is the one to complain to about the quality of their product.


No, you're right there - they really don't seem interested in sorting these problems out at all.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Agreed the retailer should be the first point of contact but ND took it on themselves to deal with complaints over the retailer for years. 

I hope retailers can withstand the loss because it appears ND don't want to.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

The Rocco Classic is going down incredibly well in this house. The dogs absolutely _love_ it, it's a great consistency for mixing with dry and it even smells appetising to me :laugh:

When the order from ZP arrived I did have a couple of dented cans. The Rocco was fine as it came still in its cardboard tray and cellophane. I also got some cans of Rinti but got individual cans to try different flavours and they were just loose in the same box. Two of the cans are quite dented (it looks like the box has been dropped and they've taken the brunt to be honest) but they're still perfectly usable.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> The Rocco Classic is going down incredibly well in this house. The dogs absolutely _love_ it, it's a great consistency for mixing with dry and it even smells appetising to me :laugh:
> 
> When the order from ZP arrived I did have a couple of dented cans. The Rocco was fine as it came still in its cardboard tray and cellophane. I also got some cans of Rinti but got individual cans to try different flavours and they were just loose in the same box. Two of the cans are quite dented (it looks like the box has been dropped and they've taken the brunt to be honest) but they're still perfectly usable.


I like Rinti, the wild Boar smells lovely.

Alfie currently has Rocco beef and goat which is going down well. The whole hearts did not agree with him though.

Lukullus and Carno are others of equally good quality to have a look at.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> The whole hearts did not agree with him though.
> 
> Lukullus and Carno are others of equally good quality to have a look at.


Definitely won't be trying the whole hearts, I'm fine with stuff like that normally but the idea of whole hearts in tins........ Eurgh!!

Lukullus and Carno are also on the list to try. I'm unreasonably excited at finding interesting new flavours for the dogs :blush:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Great that people are finding good alternatives to ND!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Definitely won't be trying the whole hearts, I'm fine with stuff like that normally but the idea of whole hearts in tins........ Eurgh!!
> 
> Lukullus and Carno are also on the list to try. I'm unreasonably excited at finding interesting new flavours for the dogs :blush:


I love seasonal specials. Rocco do some good ones like the goat. They also do various flavours inspired by countries or events.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I dropped ND years ago in favour of ZP brands. It never suited Heidi that well unless I fed all ND. I like to mingle other brands Their poor customer service tipped the scales (along with increasing the rice)

Rinti is my overall favourite I think - well tell a lie, Lukullus is "my" favourite but Heidi's tum prefers all meat!! Rocco and Animonda are equally as good if you dont mind a mix of proteins. No problem with that here

I use Natural Instinct at the moment. Gave it a try - suits her well and the biggest bonus - it works out cheaper than feeding wet


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I dropped ND years ago in favour of ZP brands. It never suited Heidi that well unless I fed all ND. I like to mingle other brands Their poor customer service tipped the scales (along with increasing the rice)
> 
> Rinti is my overall favourite I think - well tell a lie, Lukullus is "my" favourite but Heidi's tum prefers all meat!! Rocco and Animonda are equally as good if you dont mind a mix of proteins. No problem with that here
> 
> I use Natural Instinct at the moment. Gave it a try - suits her well and the biggest bonus - it works out cheaper than feeding wet


Where do you source the NI from?

I struggle to find space of a large amount of frozen, plus id prefer to try a small amount first, as Alf can be picky. I still have to crumble a custard cream on his food some days


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ive been using the cheapo stuff from berriewoods recently, (buy 14 packs and its £5.99 a pack)
Only using it for my old dog as he has got very very fussy, so I just give him what he will eat, I am not bothering too much about the quality as think we are now a little old for that.
Cant say it looks very appetizing but he eats it.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

DT said:


> Ive been using the cheapo stuff from berriewoods recently, (buy 14 packs and its £5.99 a pack)
> Only using it for my old dog as he has got very very fussy, so I just give him what he will eat, I am not bothering too much about the quality as think we are now a little old for that.
> Cant say it looks very appetizing but he eats it.


I'm presuming you mean the "Cambrian" - nifty purchase ..........they make Natures Harvest these days


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I'm presuming you mean the "Cambrian" - nifty purchase ..........they make Natures Harvest these days


Yep! that's the stuff, was a little concerned as you cannot choose the varieties and was concerned about the amount of 'puppy' they would sneak in!
but manuex is eating it well!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

DT said:


> Ive been using the cheapo stuff from berriewoods recently, (buy 14 packs and its £5.99 a pack)
> Only using it for my old dog as he has got very very fussy, so I just give him what he will eat, I am not bothering too much about the quality as think we are now a little old for that.
> Cant say it looks very appetizing but he eats it.


The ingredients in this stuff are really good - very good value at £5.99. So, you don't use ND any more then, DT?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

henry said:


> The ingredients in this stuff are really good - very good value at £5.99. So, you don't use ND any more then, DT?


Yep! got milly on a diet at the moment, and manuex is given whatever he will eat, which luckily is the campian! its saving me a fortune!
Shall have to get another dog!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

DT said:


> Yep! got milly on a diet at the moment, and manuex is given whatever he will eat, which luckily is the campian! its saving me a fortune!
> Shall have to get another dog!


Is the Cambrian a long-term thing for BW?? The ingredients certain look similar to NH, etc. Think you get some puppy in with it, though, don't you? Not that it matters, of course.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

henry said:


> Is the Cambrian a long-term thing for BW?? The ingredients certain look similar to NH, etc. Think you get some puppy in with it, though, don't you? Not that it matters, of course.


Nope! BW say that is not a permanent line! but they do seem to be replenishing the stock, once it runs out I shall have to get some Rocco or Rinti in for him


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

DT said:


> Yep! that's the stuff, was a little concerned as you cannot choose the varieties and was concerned about the amount of 'puppy' they would sneak in!
> but manuex is eating it well!


I wouldn't have a problem with it. Back in the day, Heidi used to have "puppy" ND and she wasnt a pup 

Cant be any worse than the Butchers Tripe cans and they aren't bad once you get round the rubbish labelling. Suited Heidi ok.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with it. Back in the day, Heidi used to have "puppy" ND and she wasnt a pup
> 
> Cant be any worse than the Butchers Tripe cans and they aren't bad once you get round the rubbish labelling. Suited Heidi ok.


Neither of mine would eat the puppy,, manuex we never had as a put, but milly wouldn't touch it after about 5 months! and she eats everything


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Where do you source the NI from?
> 
> I struggle to find space of a large amount of frozen, plus id prefer to try a small amount first, as Alf can be picky. I still have to crumble a custard cream on his food some days


My local pet shop stocks it which is a godsend. They never used to.
Heidi only needs 1.5% her bodyweight so 1Kg lasts her a week. I buy the "working" variety


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I've given up with wet dog food now the best I've had is Natures Menu everyone on here knows the problems I've had with Natures diet. My Yorkie was made very ill due to pieces of mastic being found in it and uncooked rice and all they sent me was two more trays and they blamed the meat company saying it was pieces if plastic coming of the containers so god knows what state these containers were in? I bought mine from Pets at home who are great if there's a problem with ND they will refund you and send a complaint in to ND but they are getting fed up with ND as well.
I've tried Luccolllus but my boys didn't like it, to much flavouring in it and they don't like Rocco as it was full of offal. So I'm giving them boiled chicken breast and tuna, expensive but no waste.


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

I tried Naturediet there some months back for my fussy eater. Firstly I didnt like the smell of it, not that it smelt particularly strong in my opinion but it just had a funny unusual smell. Now that was the least of the problems. On the third tray I opened I found a really dangerous piece of sharp bone, it was like a spear. In another tray there was a large piece of white plastic in the food. And a few days after that I found another piece of bone in another tray. By this stage thankfully my dog wasnt even eating the food so I just threw the whole order out as I had become really uncomfortable feeding it for safety reasons. I thought the rice was undercooked in some of them too. Looking at all the reviews here and all over the internet I really dont know how they are still in business and I would never buy it again.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

That one from BW looks pretty good & fab for the price so I'd certainly give a try is Maisie was OK with all meats!



Henry - you tried the NM Salmon & Raspberry yet?

Still going down an absolute storm here & I much prefer it to the normal NM tins (which are now very pink & have loads of veg, like the pouches SixStar had)

Our Lukullus chicken summer menu has arrived so she'll be having that tomorrow - keep your fingers crossed it still agrees with her!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

mollypip said:


> I tried Naturediet there some months back for my fussy eater. Firstly I didnt like the smell of it, not that it smelt particularly strong in my opinion but it just had a funny unusual smell. Now that was the least of the problems. On the third tray I opened I found a really dangerous piece of sharp bone, it was like a spear. In another tray there was a large piece of white plastic in the food. And a few days after that I found another piece of bone in another tray. By this stage thankfully my dog wasnt even eating the food so I just threw the whole order out as I had become really uncomfortable feeding it for safety reasons. I thought the rice was undercooked in some of them too. Looking at all the reviews here and all over the internet I really dont know how they are still in business and I would never buy it again.


That's exactly the experience we've had!! Uncooked rice, sharp bone, white plastic circles in the food, Mum's just found a bone over half an inch long - we won't be using it again.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> That one from BW looks pretty good & fab for the price so I'd certainly give a try is Maisie was OK with all meats!
> 
> Henry - you tried the NM Salmon & Raspberry yet?
> 
> ...


No, not tried the Salmon and Raspberry yet (trying to get shot of the ND first!!) Looks very good, though.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, looks like I jinxed myself by saying we've had no problems with ND.

Opened a tray this evening and found what I thought was a bone - but upon giving it a prod with a fork - realised it was a grape sized clump of uncooked rice 

We're down to six trays now and I won't be buying any more I don't think. Too many good alternatives these days to faff about with a product that keeps letting customers down.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Well, looks like I jinxed myself by saying we've had no problems with ND.
> 
> Opened a tray this evening and found what I thought was a bone - but upon giving it a prod with a fork - realised it was a grape sized clump of uncooked rice
> 
> We're down to six trays now and I won't be buying any more I don't think. Too many good alternatives these days to faff about with a product that keeps letting customers down.


Sorry you're the latest victim..... honestly - this food is going downhill fast (and that's from one of their most loyal customers!) Which variety was it, Sixstar??? I've had the most problems with the Rabbit and Turkey myself.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

henry said:


> Sorry you're the latest victim..... honestly - this food is going downhill fast (and that's from one of their most loyal customers!) Which variety was it, Sixstar??? I've had the most problems with the Rabbit and Turkey myself.


It was rabbit & turkey  Remaining trays are all Senior/Lite so hopefully they'll be ok.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> It was rabbit & turkey  Remaining trays are all Senior/Lite so hopefully they'll be ok.


Yes, I had a batch of Rabbit and Turkey that had uncooked rice in it. Of course, I informed ND and they didn't want to know. Now we've got bone shards as well.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

henry said:


> Yes, I had a batch of Rabbit and Turkey that had uncooked rice in it. Of course, I informed ND and they didn't want to know. Now we've got bone shards as well.


I've emailed them - for all the good it'll do  There was a time ND was the best wet on the market but they've got too much competition to be having these issues now. Oh well, only themselves to blame.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

When i got uncooked brown rice in one of mine, they said it was noted on the quality control that the supplier sent the wrong rice. Brown rice doesnt work with their unique cooking process. Knowing this they used it anyway! :sad:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> When i got uncooked brown rice in one of mine, they said it was noted on the quality control that the supplier sent the wrong rice. Brown rice doesnt work with their unique cooking process. Knowing this they used it anyway! :sad:


Still getting hard rice in the Rabbit and Turkey (plus bone shards!!!)


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm making my own now and alternating it with Spencer's Deli for Denzil to stop him getting bored. At least with that and Natures Menu I haven't found foreign bodies but Natures Menu is like a slop and there's nothing much in the Soencers Deli but for tiny pieces of chicken and rice with lots of jelly!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Out of curiosity what are the flavours people have had problems with? 

I'm feeding Millie ND this week as I found some packs which go out of date in 2 months time when I unpacked our kitchen. 

I have not noticed anything with them- I always have mushed them up just to be sure. 

We are just feeding Lamb currently. 

Have to admit I don't think I'd buy it again but purely as I'm preferring her on Natures Menu raw/ wet.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

I was going to try natures menu but then saw it looked like sloppy mush my dog wouldn't touch it i'm sure have they sorted the pouches yet.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

zedder said:


> I was going to try natures menu but then saw it looked like sloppy mush my dog wouldn't touch it i'm sure have they sorted the pouches yet.


The tins are a much nicer consistency and better value.

Certainly goes down very well in our house.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Out of curiosity what are the flavours people have had problems with?
> 
> I'm feeding Millie ND this week as I found some packs which go out of date in 2 months time when I unpacked our kitchen.
> 
> ...


Both my Mum and I have had problems with the Rabbit and Turkey .


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

zedder said:


> I was going to try natures menu but then saw it looked like sloppy mush my dog wouldn't touch it i'm sure have they sorted the pouches yet.


NM have changed their pouches fairly recently & it's much firmer now - there is a thread about it somewhere .... http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/366456-natures-menu-cans-pouches.html

There's some pics of the old / new stuff towards the end of the thread so might be useful if you want to see the consistency


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

That is the problem I'm having with wet food. It's either a grey or pink slop or very little substance and all jelly! I'm just adding boiled chicken breast and or tuna to their kibble and they much prefer it and it's cheaper! I'm thinking of boiling some rice or veg maybe to put with it but my boys don't like carbs that much.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I got some of sainsburys delicious collection for Maisie to try yesterday - ingredients look pretty good

Sainsbury's - Please enable cookies or JavaScript (link does go to product - not sure why its showing like that - might be 'cos I'm on the tablet?)

Will let you know how that goes!

Only £1 for a 400g tin so would be a good one to add to her rotation if it agrees with her


----------



## comfycavy (Mar 3, 2013)

After reading some recommendations on here, I thought I would give the Rocco range of dog food a try as an alternative to naturediet. Well I got my order this week and my girlie loves it, I have mixed it in with the remaining naturediet trays but she's now trying to pick around that to get to the good stuff  

It's absolutely full of meat and best of all, there's no fillers. It also works out cheaper for me to buy Rocco instead of the naturediet trays so I'm very pleased


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I tried Rocco but found it to be full of offal my Yorkie couldn't tolerate it and my Morkie would eat it after the first feed.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Another vote for Rocco here.
Not so much the Menu or Sensible the "Classic" suits Heidi best of all. To my dismay, her tum prefers it to Lukullus
Rate it over ND any day, but that's not difficult atm


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

The Rocco "real hearts" is absolutely fantastic, full of little whole chicken hearts and heart is actually considered a muscle meat.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

mollypip said:


> The Rocco "real hearts" is absolutely fantastic, full of little whole chicken hearts and heart is actually considered a muscle meat.


I noticed that - Rinti heart is the same
Bit more expensive but I used Rinti for a change from the beef in Rocco.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I've not tried Rinti to be honest I've given up on wet dog food I make my own now. It was the sensible Rocco my boys couldn't eat.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I've not tried Rinti to be honest I've given up on wet dog food I make my own now. It was the sensible Rocco my boys couldn't eat.


Heidi wasn't great on the Sensible either. I think a couple of people here found the same. Classic is great, Menu not as good.

Rinti is a little coarser than Rocco. Probably my favourite of Heidi's wets (would be LK but her tum out voted me)


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Rocco Classic and Rinti have gone down an absolute storm in this house, the dogs _love_ it. It's also completely solved the (very minor) issue of Fitz having intermittently slightly soft poops (sorry! :blush and they look fabulous.

I got a Zooplus order through yesterday with more of each plus some Gran Carno and Bozita. I tried them on Bozita elk yesterday but it's very wet compared to the Rocco/Rinti and didn't smell as nice. They liked it but didn't go mad for it plus the cans are an odd size so I'm not sure I'd get it again.

I kind of want to try them on the whole hearts stuff but for some reason the idea of hearts in tins makes me feel a little peculiar :tongue:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Just been reading that Naturediet are "expanding" (as announced on their website)........ let's hope they sort their packaging issues out for good then! Been reading on another forum that someone's received whole boxes with maggots in them......


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

mollypip said:


> The Rocco "real hearts" is absolutely fantastic, full of little whole chicken hearts and heart is actually considered a muscle meat.


I thought it was great until it came out Alfies rear end 

For some reason it just didnt agree with him.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

henry said:


> Been reading on another forum that someone's received whole boxes with maggots in them......


OMG that's vile


----------



## comfycavy (Mar 3, 2013)

henry said:


> Just been reading that Naturediet are "expanding" (as announced on their website)........ let's hope they sort their packaging issues out for good then! * Been reading on another forum that someone's received whole boxes with maggots in them*......


I saw that too and there was another member who had found whole feathers that were apparently "bloody sharp" mixed into their food 

I did treat my girl to some lily's kitchen out of tescos but I don't know...it just didn't seem to be all that. Maybe my expectations were too high, but there just weren't enough "meaty bits" unlike my girlies favourite Rocco, where there are lumpy innardy bits galore!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

comfycavy said:


> I saw that too and there was another member who had found whole feathers that were apparently "bloody sharp" mixed into their food
> 
> I did treat my girl to some lily's kitchen out of tescos but I don't know...it just didn't seem to be all that. Maybe my expectations were too high, but there just weren't enough "meaty bits" unlike my girlies favourite Rocco, where there are lumpy innardy bits galore!


I know! Whole sharp feathers isn't good either! I've been using Forthglade and Lukullus (but still trying to use up the rest of the ND). :blink:


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just a passing thought on Naturediet.

Due to all these problems, is this the reason why zooplus are claiming they are having stock issues with Naturediet and so currently it is unavailable??? Which if it is due to complaints. Then good on zooplus for not currently offering it for sale.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> Just a passing thought on Naturediet.
> 
> Due to all these problems, is this the reason why zooplus are claiming they are having stock issues with Naturediet and so currently it is unavailable??? Which if it is due to complaints. Then good on zooplus for not currently offering it for sale.


I don't think there are any current ND shortages, so you may have a point there. Either way, I'm fed up with it now. Been using it for years and enough is enough.


----------



## petshopboy1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Im a retailer of pet products and I have just had to send a lot of this food to my wholesaler. They obviously have trouble with it, but Im confident they will get it sorted. Im not going to restock until this issue is resolved. I normally feed my own 4 dogs on naturediet but I am now using barking heads and forthglade

Ken Malcolm


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

henry said:


> I don't think there are any current ND shortages, so you may have a point there. Either way, I'm fed up with it now. Been using it for years and enough is enough.


Me too! have recently gone over to the campian by berriewoods, got not smell to it at all but it you buy 14 boxes its a steal
Dogs doing well on it!!! BUT delivery before this one I did have a maggot invasion due to split packs


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Opened some non burst packs of ND for Belle today and they smelled rancid  Gone in the bin.

Think I will bin the lot as I bought a ton of Forthglade and Cambrian for her instead


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Fluffster said:


> Opened some non burst packs of ND for Belle today and they smelled rancid  Gone in the bin.
> 
> Think I will bin the lot as I bought a ton of Forthglade and Cambrian for her instead


Dear me! how can Naturediet stay in business? Surely trading standards need to be getting involved here.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

If you read ND's FB page, people are saying that they have reported them to TS. I won't be buying any more of this food.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Considering the amount of other dog food companies, and competition from abroad (the likes of German brands on Zooplus) I'm really surprised ND haven't bothered to pull their socks up. What a shame.

I don't buy it anymore, but that's because Rupert had a test which showed he is intolerant to white fish and that was the only ND low enough in fat for him to have (pancreatic). With all this I won't bother buying it for the other two for Kongs etc, far too much hassle hey...


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

You'd all be better switching to Wagg.

*runs away*




Good morning, Goldenretrieverman!


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Old Shep said:


> You'd all be better switching to Wagg.
> 
> *runs away*
> 
> Good morning, Goldenretrieverman!


 Get on the naughty step


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

BlackadderUK said:


> Get on the naughty step


Right after I've fed the dogs!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Old Shep said:


> You'd all be better switching to Wagg.
> 
> *runs away*
> 
> Good morning, Goldenretrieverman!


Good evening old shep.
You cannot reason with the unreasonable.


----------

